# [W] Mounted Chaos Marauder heads [H] Various 40k bits



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm looking for some of the mounted Chaos Marauder heads. If possible, I would like to make a trade, as money is an issue at the moment. I have a large assortment of various bits, including SM, Chaos, BA, DA, and SW bits, all are either on the sprue or cleanly cut off, with absolutely no paint or glue. 

If you have some or all of the heads and would be interested in a trade, PM me with what you are looking for, or what types of bits you may need. Don't PM me asking something like "what bits you got??" as it would take me hours to list each hand every one...but if say you need SW bits, I could probobly narrow down what I have.

Thanks, 
Cheers!


----------

